# Can I pull off this dress?



## girlyboy9 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey all, I am a 26 year old boy and I posted a while back about my best friend who was getting married and wanted me to be her maid of honor.  I ended up saying yes(which included wearing the dress and doing everythign else the bridesmaids do).  I am a crossdresser and I love to look female so I have no problem with this all, but I wanted to see if you all thought I could pull off the dress or what else I should do to help my look.  Thanks all for the advice! 

P.S.  The shoes arent the wedding shoes, I dont have them yet!


----------



## honeykim (Dec 26, 2010)

to be honest, no. only because the dress doesnt fit you right.

perhaps not going without straps? or something. *shrugs*

but yeah.. find one thats a better fit/design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree....  doesn't look right on you.....


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

the bodice is too short. It should come up higher than where it is sitting right now.  Women's breasts would sit higher.


----------



## katana (Dec 28, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the bodice is too short. It should come up higher than where it is sitting right now.  Women's breasts would sit higher.



This I think is the only issue, it needs to come up higher.

Other then that I think you can get away with wearing it. Do you feel confident in it? That is all that really matters. Life is too short to worry about small-minded people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

You'd probably have to find a dress thats designed for someone taller.  That dress was made for someone with a shorter torso than yours.  It looks like it can't really pull up much higher than how you are wearing it right now because it already appears really tight.

If you think about the location of your own nipples, that's where that dress should also go to a peak.  The top edge of that dress should sit just under your armpit like how you'd wrap a towel after you exit a shower (for a girl). From that picture, you'd need about 2.5-3" longer on the bodice.


----------



## cloudfly (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree....  doesn't look right on you.....


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 29, 2010)

As pretty as you are, I have to agree that you're wearing it too low.  That dress has an Empire waistline which is meant to be worn much higher than the natural waist.  If you pull it up where it belongs the hemline will be too high to be appropriate for a wedding.


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2010)

Lucky for "us" we can move them around!  lol

 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Women's breasts would sit higher.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky for "us" we can move them around!  lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2010)

I was just thinking about pushup bras and zero gravity in outter space this morning...  lol


----------



## divadoll (Dec 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just thinking about pushup bras and zero gravity in outter space this morning...  lol



Then it was destined to surface then.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Dec 30, 2010)

So you allthink if I just get the same size dress but get the hem longer it would look alright?  It fits fine in the torso area, but I do get that it looks a bit short, I'm 5'10" so a size 8 is pretty short on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  If i got the longer dress do you all think id pass well enough or is there a lot more work to do? Thanks!


----------



## Karren (Dec 30, 2010)

Your obsessed over passing!! The only way your going to know is head out to the Galleria Mall and walk around.. And crossdressing isn't about passing as a female anyway. Its about wearing what you want.... Where you want.... Imho


----------



## divadoll (Dec 31, 2010)

Wear a pair of skinny jeans and a t-shirt...it doesn't matter.  Just go outside and buy some milk and a loaf of bread at your local grocery store with makeup on.  That's also what Karren said too.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jan 1, 2011)

Didnt it ever occur to you that maybe I'm just not ready to saunter aruond town dressed up yet Karren?  Maybe this is how I'm trying to muster up enough courage to do something such as this wedding.  My gf's approval isnt enough b/c I know she loves me and just wants me to do this as a favor to us both.  I'm nervous enough as it is and itd be great if I didnt have to get it from you whenever I post...



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your obsessed over passing!! The only way your going to know is head out to the Galleria Mall and walk around.. And crossdressing isn't about passing as a female anyway. Its about wearing what you want.... Where you want.... Imho


----------



## divadoll (Jan 1, 2011)

We can't physically drag you out of the house so we'd have to do this verbally.  Karren is the one with experience in CD so of all people you should be listening to is him.  If you are not ready, then you are not ready but we can only go by what you wrote last.


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2011)

No one is ever ready... But the sooner you go out enfemme the sooner you will realize that its not big deal and you should have done it sooner... No one cares what you wear.. Personally I could care less what anyone thinks of the way I dress.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jan 2, 2011)

I suppose so, I'm more concerned with my voice than my look honestly though. I've been practicing it but I'm still not sure its at all very convincing...another reason why I'm so nervous about this wedding deal...


----------



## Darla (Jan 2, 2011)

as far as the dress is concerned that is really hard for someone with a male physique (ie. no  boobs) to pull off.  I think everyone is right about it not being the best.  I associate this with the same dilemma alot of women experience when they are asked to be bridesmaids.  There may be a bride etc who wants a particular look for the bridesmaids and it just wont work for one or two of the bridesmaids who are overweight for instance.  I think there is a need to pick something that everyone can agree upon.

there are lots of videos on youtube and all over the web regarding feminine voice


----------



## Darla (Jan 2, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 3, 2011)

I totally agree with you on what bridesmaids dresses should be like..fitting for that type of person.

as for the dress you need a larger size pulled up under your arms more.  the dress may have to be altered to fit you.  since its strapless, a necklace is a must.



> Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> as far as the dress is concerned that is really hard for someone with a male physique (ie. no  boobs) to pull off.  I think everyone is right about it not being the best.  I associate this with the same dilemma alot of women experience when they are asked to be bridesmaids.  There may be a bride etc who wants a particular look for the bridesmaids and it just wont work for one or two of the bridesmaids who are overweight for instance.  I think there is a need to pick something that everyone can agree upon.
> 
> there are lots of videos on youtube and all over the web regarding feminine voice


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

I so disagree! Maybe you aren't worried about passing but girlyboy9 is and that's what she wants...to pass! I don't blame her...she wants to blend in. Not look like a guy in a dress. To girlyboy9 ...I think you look beautiful and pass wonderfully!
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your obsessed over passing!! The only way your going to know is head out to the Galleria Mall and walk around.. And crossdressing isn't about passing as a female anyway. Its about wearing what you want.... Where you want.... Imho


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh and Karen...to some crossdressers it IS very much about passing! Maybe you don't worry about it but there are others that do. That's why so many crossdressers put so much effort into preparing to go out. Otherwise they wouldn't shave their legs, put makeup on, fix their hair, etc....they would just throw a dress on and be done with it!
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your obsessed over passing!! The only way your going to know is head out to the Galleria Mall and walk around.. And crossdressing isn't about passing as a female anyway. Its about wearing what you want.... Where you want.... Imho


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes Karen but some are afraid of ridicule and violence. You must be aware that there is always a possibility of violence and ridicule when you go out dressed. That's why she wants to be passable to minimize ridicule, etc.
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one is ever ready... But the sooner you go out enfemme the sooner you will realize that its not big deal and you should have done it sooner... No one cares what you wear.. Personally I could care less what anyone thinks of the way I dress.


----------

